# bump,bang,pow



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i just had a trying expirence.i hit the back of my hand(owy)on somthin,turned around and slamed my sholder into the wall.two minutes later i shut the door and wacked my nose with it.lol or cry.im always banging into things anyway,so im really used to it,but what is it that causes this?i think i should lay down and STAY there sometimes.


----------



## Susan Tomlinson (Jul 24, 2002)

Not sure what causes all the "clutzyness" but it happens to me all the time. Fam doc says it's because I'm not always in full control of my muscles. So I sometimes just sort of fall over or bump into a wall, or reach for something and don't quite make it. Needless to say, I have a lot of bruises. And sometimes the air is quite blue!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ooooh I feel your pain also. I'm a huge klutz and am currently sporting 8 bruises on my legs that I can look down and spot immediately. I read that in fibro and CFS a lot of times it can affect your depth perception - Making you more likely to bang into things while walking and driving. Be careful out there gang!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi sue and mrs.m,color your air a rosie pink sue.i think im not aware of whear my body is in relation to my surroundings.whatever,im sure i would be a comity to watch!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Poor coordination is just another part of this thing! I bump into doors, walls, tables, but the worst is hitting my toe on a chair. I do that all evening as I always take my shoes off when I get home. I am really surprized that I have not broken anything.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Count me in. I'm klutzy too. I'm sporting a whopper of a bruise on my leg from walking into the corner of a table. Squrts, sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. Do you find that when you bang into something the pain in excrutiating. Some days I think I my body should be equipped with bumper pads.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep. Count me in too. I never go without sporting a few bruises somewhere on this body of mine.Weener----thinking about being klutzy-------remember a year ago last winter when we both posted that we had slipped and went flying on our backsides on some icey patches amongst the snow in our yards---even though we are miles and miles away from one another. Oh geez, if someone would have had a video for instant replay, it would be funny to watch now, but it sure wasn't then. I hit the ground so hard I cried out---didn't think I could get up. Hubbie heard me and came to help me up. Luckily nothing was broken, but I sure had a bruised butt and hip and arm for a while!!!Klutzy I am--------I fall up the stairs more than down them!!! Sometimes I don't quite have my balance---almost like I'm lightheaded for a moment and I bump into the wall or the edge of a door or those **** doorknobs or something. Funny, but not.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ouch Denny! I think you'd better sit down for a bit! Sometimes I'm so undsteady on my feet I just have to sit down for a while to regain my composure! LOL.


> quote:im always banging into things anyway,so im really used to it,but what is it that causes this?


I reckone we've all go the bruises to prove that the balance system is affected in CFS! As to why it happens, well I guess it's a dysfunction in the vestibular system which maintains (or doesn't) equilibrium - it's in the brain stem. It receives info from the inner ears, the eyes, muscles (joints too I think) and the eyes. I guess the info doesn't get sent properly, or it is misunderstood by the vestibular system. My book on CFS describes it as feeling like you're drunk, 'walking on rubber' etc. The gait problems are a vestibular thing too I think. I get the general unsteadiness - walking into furniture when I can tell perfectly well it's in my way, walking into door frames etc. Also vertigo from time to time too (when the room is spining), but I think that's from sinus probems mostly. Last year I watched a program on people who had balance problems. They were enrolled in a program to 're-teach' their body's balance system. They had to do exercises standing on those balls with a ring around them and a few other things which really causes a lot of unsteadiness with them to start with, but with practice they got a lot better. I don't know if this would help with the balance problems of CFS though.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

sure weener,every little thing seems to hurt ten times worse than you`d think.susan,you hit on something,it seems i can always see an accident comming a second before it happens,wierd.karen,im sure if i had stairs i would fall up them too.lol.paige,i have my shoes off all day,i know what you mean.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Anyone ever have a severe spell of vertigo(mine lasted 3 weeks







) and suspect it is directly related to a fibro flare-up???The MDs could find nothing wrong with me,it wasnt 'til about 2 years later that I finally got the diagnosis of fibro...Just curious!!!Be Careful today,y'all


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I have, but the Doc blaimed it on a combination of potential inner ear infection and my severe hearing loss which can cause imbalanced vertigo at any time. And wow, when it does, the room just spins. Haven't had a long spell of that for a few years now, but for a while it was pretty bad. My worst one lasted around 3 weeks also. Couldn't drive or anything. It was like being on the merry-go-round all the time. What a horrible feeling.Spent most of the time in bed.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Denny, I get that too - everything hurts 10 times more than it should do. If I have an itch, and I scratch myself lightly it hurts, and hurts for a while afterwards. When I stub my toe (frequently!) it is agony. Really bizarre!! I imagine it's another instance of the central processing of pain signals being awry.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i used to have spells of vertigo a lot.then one day i woke up and could hear nothing in my left ear but a ringing(tinitus),i never had vertigo again after that.talk about bizarre!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I have vertigo too, but I had it more in the beginning stages of my B12 deficiency. Since I have that coupled with the fibro I don't know what causes what. I have it so bad sometimes I can't drive. It feels like I am in motion when I'm not and the sensation of cars passing me while I am also moving is too much for my brain to handle. Paige


----------

